# Need help deciding between these three bags.



## noitsyou

I've found 3 crossbody bags that I like but I can't decide on which one to buy. Which one would you get if you had to choose?
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## papertiger

I like the #3 (looks alone) even though it also reminds of a Tom Ford(?) it still looks most like a recognisable Marc Jacobs style


----------



## citykitty24

I like #3 the best! Nice shape and seems versatile in terms of dressing it up or down.


----------



## More bags

I prefer 3, it reminds me of MBMJ’s Natasha and Tom Ford’s Jennifer (I think that’s the name?) This size of bag looks less floppy than the size of Natasha I had. Good luck deciding!


----------



## sdkitty

I voted for no. 3.  I don't care for the fabric strap on the first one.  I looked at the full size version of number 3 in BNM store.  For me it was a no.  Very large and very firm.  The firm framework around it made it stay large if that makes sense.  The one you're looking at is a mini version?


----------



## littleblackbag

Love the shape of no.3.


----------



## noitsyou

Thanks for your help all, I will be getting number 3 .


sdkitty said:


> I voted for no. 3.  I don't care for the fabric strap on the first one.  I looked at the full size version of number 3 in BNM store.  For me it was a no.  Very large and very firm.  The firm framework around it made it stay large if that makes sense.  The one you're looking at is a mini version?


Yes, it's the mini version.


----------

